# CLL probabilities



## Novriil (Jan 31, 2010)

So I did 500 solves and wrote down what cases I got.. Here are the results:

Sune cases:

1. 21 times = 4.2%


Spoiler












2. 13 times = 2.6%


Spoiler











3. 7 times = 1.4%


Spoiler











4. 17 times = 3.4%


Spoiler











5. 12 times = 2.4%


Spoiler











6. 8 times = 1.6%


Spoiler











Anti-Sune cases:

7. 20 times = 4%


Spoiler











8. 10 times = 2%


Spoiler











9. 10 times = 2%


Spoiler











10. 9 times = 1.8%


Spoiler











11. 7 times = 1.4%


Spoiler











12. 24 times = 4.8%


Spoiler












T cases:

13. 12 times = 2.4%


Spoiler











14. 10 times = 2%


Spoiler











15. 12 times = 2.4%


Spoiler











16. 9 times = 1.8%


Spoiler











17. 17 times = 3.4%


Spoiler











18. 10 times = 2%


Spoiler











L cases:

19. 12 times = 2.4%


Spoiler











20. 11 times = 2.2%


Spoiler











21. 10 times = 2%


Spoiler











22. 11 times = 2.2%


Spoiler











23. 12 times = 2.4%


Spoiler











24. 10 times = 2%


Spoiler











U cases:

25. 11 times = 2.2%


Spoiler











26. 14 times = 2.8%


Spoiler











27. 22 times = 4.4%


Spoiler











28. 10 times = 2%


Spoiler











29. 5 times = 1%


Spoiler











30. 11 times = 2.2%


Spoiler











Pi cases:

31. 15 times = 3%


Spoiler











32. 9 times = 1.8%


Spoiler











33. 9 times = 1.8%


Spoiler











34. 16 times = 3.2%


Spoiler











35. 7 times = 1.4%


Spoiler











36. 6 times = 1.2%


Spoiler











H cases:

37. 7 times = 1.4%


Spoiler











38. 5 times = 1%


Spoiler











39. 15 times = 3%


Spoiler











40. 19 times= 3.8%


Spoiler











Other cases:

41. 9 times = 1.8%
SKIP!

42. 11 times = 2.2 %
T perm

43. 5 times = 1%
Y perm




Top:
1st: 12th case: 4.8%


Spoiler












2nd: 27th case: 4.4%


Spoiler












3rd: 1st case: 4.2%


Spoiler












The least needed cases are:
29th case


Spoiler












38th case


Spoiler











and: Y perm


----------



## TMOY (Jan 31, 2010)

Well the probabilities are easy to compute. There are 162 possible last layers (disregarding AUF). All cases without rotational symmetry (39 out of 43) have 4 chances out of 162 (2.47%) to occur. The only cases with some rotational symmetry are:
- cases 37 and 38: 2 chances out of 162 (1.23%);
- skip and Y-perm: 1 chance out of 162 (0.62%).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea, this is as much "probabilities" as "occurences" in your solves.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 4, 2010)

If you kepd on going then these numbers *should* tend towards the theoretical probabilities posted by TMOY. If they're not then you've got scrambling issues. Easily fixed by using a random-state scrambler.


----------

